

Ask HN: Does a company CTO need to be a coder? - nodesolomon


======
xytop
Not necessarily. In small companies you'll need to code whereas in big
companies you'd just manage staff.

------
lun4r
Assuming your company is not a startup using fancy C-titles early, it's not a
requirement for a CTO to be a coder but it helps to understand the complexity
of problems and gain trust and respect from direct reports if your CTO used to
be a coder.

